# Bats in my belfry



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe this would work, the article seems to be fairly informative. Good luck, getting rid of them could be quite a BATtle. lol​ 
*http://www.bugspray.com/articles98/bats.html*​ 
*BAT SCAT REPELLENT*​ 










​ 



*PRODUCT NAME:* Bat Scat.​

*PRODUCT DESCRIPTION:* A granular material designed to 
keep bats from roosting in your attic, soffits, or around windows.
It has an odor and is weather resistant.​ 
*TARGET PESTS:* Bats. ​ 
*BAT SCAT* is a granule which can be spread
in the attic or anywhere they are roosting. It releases
an odor bats do not like. It is weather resistant
and will last about three months per application.
*Bats do not like it's smell and will leave treated*
*areas*. However, this smell may make it's way
into the home. If you want to use it in the attic,
we suggest using a small amount of it to see if it will
filter into the living area.​ 
Maybe builing a few bat houses outside would help them, once you move them out. ​


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Some six (6) years ago my son bought a house that had been built in 1921. A very large attic, no insulation in the exterior walls, and bats. This was a small town in S. Ga. so I started asking around and found an older man who knew how to get rid of the bats. From what he taught me: Those granuals may work but only in the cavity you put them in, can you put them in every cavity the bats are in? Bats have to have an ingress and egress in order to survive, they do not eat bugs within the cavities they live in, they fly out at nigh to feed and return before sunrise. You must find ALL of these ingress (inlets) and egress (outlet) spots. You will probably find one hole that is larger than the rest, this will be the main ingress hole. Cover ALL but this hole with some type of netting tightly so that the bats cannot get in or out of these holes. Over the last hole place the netting about one inch (1") away from the structure, and let it hang down about a foot. this allows the bats to leave. They will leave the hole, fall somewhat below the netting and then fly away. When the bats return they CANNOT fly up under the netting to get into the return home hole and will leave to find a new home. I swear this worked on my son's home, within a week the thousands of bats in his attic and chimney had gone. The we went to work repairing all those places the bats had been getting into. How did the bats make those holes? They CANNOT! Squirrels made he holes to access the attic and the bats used them, that's another story. Good Luck , David


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, that's very interesting. Thanks for posting that Thurman. 

It's hard to even imagine that many bats in one attic. How did he figure out they were there?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Possibly the stream of bats leaving every nite might have been a clue :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Or, maybe Eddie Munster kept calling to ask if he could play in their attic.

Seriously though, what a great way to get bats out of an attic. Plus it's chemical-free, cheap and works the first time.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Go to the head of the class Scuba Dave, the stream of bats leaving the chimney was the clue, when I said "thousands" I really meant "thousands. This house had sat empty for six years. There were three chimneys, each having two fireplaces feeding each originally. They had long since been capped on the inside. After they moved in I went into the attic to check it, because these older house really interest me as to how they built them back then. When I got my head/shoulders through that tiny little scuttle hole in one closet I was staring at "thousands of other little bats" just hanging all over the attic. I didn't go in and wake them. That's when I started asking at the local restaurant/gossip hole for someone who knew anything about bats. This older man was phenomenal. He knew so much about the actual house, as well as others in town. He told me about the family who had built this house, they had owned the local cotton gin for years. They tore down one of their warehouses back around 1918-1919 or so and used that lumber to build this house. Mule drawn wagons to move the lumber about two miles or so. Once I got under the house I could tell, huge used slabs of wood for sill, true 4 x 6 for floor joist with all types of original cut nails in them from dismantling. Brick pillars, with no footers for support. One of the brick pillars had actually sank over two feet since being built. Yep, that's why that floor sagged in that room. The attic was interesting when we finally got in there to clean up. The house was approximately 2400 sq. ft., with a 6/12 roof, and the attic was open all the way of the length. You could throw a football in there. NO insulation, none. BUT, once the first child came, plans changed for getting the house re-done, so they sold it and moved on. But they left it with no bats. . . . .David


----------

